# Many Questions..



## Capt Voodoo (Sep 15, 2009)

I know there is a search function, but I tried and just can not exactly find the info I am looking for ( I am useless at that ....). Perhpas someone experienced can help me with this :

1.) I have two groups : each 4 females + 1 male. Now one group already has off spring and the females of the other group not even show signs of being pregnant. I bought all 10 mice at the same time. So I think to introduce the male of group 1 to the females of group 2 ( take the old male " infertile " male out.....) How can I introduce the new male ? I am afraid the females will kill the new male...

2.) As of which age must I separate the male off spring before they start fighting. Or is it OK if they grow up together ?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

1/ If the litters are old enough to move,around 2 weeks old,move them and their mothers to a new cage.Then move the other does into the fertile bucks cage without cleaning it.He will have the upper hand.

2/scrapping usually starts from 8 weeks.Some never fight.They can be left together until minor scuffles break out and then seperated.

I like those woolly mice you have.Look like monks.


----------



## Capt Voodoo (Sep 15, 2009)

SarahC said:


> I like those woolly mice you have.Look like monks.


Thks for the info. That must be someone else with the "monk mice"...mine are fairly common mice and I haven't posted a photo :mrgreen: ....perhaps you refer to Captain Bogart ?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you are right,how stupid of me :roll:


----------



## Capt Voodoo (Sep 15, 2009)

SarahC said:


> you are right,how stupid of me :roll:


hey hey.......it only shows that you are human ! Be proud of it. I always love to mix up things as it shows that I am still alive...hahahaha. There are enough well functioning "robots" among us..... :mrgreen:


----------

